# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Вторжение в систему? Срочно=(.

## Krokus

Поставил Win7 через bootcamp на мой macbookAir2011.
Настроил все, поставил все апдейты, все отлично. Прицепил magicmouse,  еще лучше, все работает. Сегодня первый раз пробовал поработать. Все супер, работается отлично и тут, БАМ: trackpad на самом маке отключается, то  есть совсем перестал реагировать. Мышка начала дергаться и не до конца слушаться  меня, дерганья каике-то, то туда, то сюда, При этом сама систему вроде  как была стабильно, приложения не лагали, работа продолжалась. Мышка так  дергалась минут 5-7, я ушел в взял перерыв посидел, пощелкал блютуз, думаю,  что проблема возможно там. Оказалось компьютер был доступен для  обнаружения(сам вчера включил галочку и забыл выключить).  Также еще не успел поставить пароль учетной записи администратора и  обычной тоже. Все это естественно сделал. Спустя минут 15 все стало "ок"  и даже трэкпад заработал.. Что это было? Экстренно сносить систему? Особенно удивило с трекпадом, даже перезагружать мак не надо было.
К инету подключен через роутер по wifi пока. WPA2/TKIP/MACfilter.
Avita, superantispyware, comodo.         
Чуть позже это повторилось снова, но минуты на 3 и в более мягкой форме. Что делать? Сносить систему срочно?
Работаю с деньгами иногда, поэтому всерьез рассматриваю такой вариант.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Проверьтесь на вирусы у нас.
Раздел - http://virusinfo.info/forumdisplay.php?f=46
Правила - http://virusinfo.info/pravila.html

Если конечно речь идет о Win7. А то Макоси не по нашей части.

----------


## Krokus

Да Винг 7, сейчас пересоздам тему.

----------


## Krokus

Решил все-таки не заморачиваться и поставил системы заново.

----------

